# crappie or perch



## mchdesandro (Mar 19, 2006)

can anyone help a fellow out... i know most people are tight lipped about fishing spots but it would be awesome to find a spot for a few perch or a few crappie.....i have no boat so i never get to fish for them cause i have no clue where to get any from shore fishing, so any help would be appreciated....cant do walleye run anymore to being disabled so trying to get on some fish from shore!!!


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

where are you located?


----------



## mchdesandro (Mar 19, 2006)

Skip Hoffman said:


> where are you located?


i am located in toledo


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Best bet would be a pier or break wall. Think orlander park has fish in it.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

You can always hit the many reservoirs in NW Ohio for pan fish. I'm not an expert on them but a lot of guys talk about the various "Up Grounds" on this site and that would be a place to look for ideas. Also, the Maumee River has lots of pan fishing action all Summer up and down the river. Nowhere specific, just look for the proper structure etc. that you would look for in any body of water you might shore fish from. Plus, you can wade the river and get on top of fish easier in the river than you can fishing from the shore of a lake, pond or res.


----------



## mchdesandro (Mar 19, 2006)

Raylaser said:


> You can always hit the many reservoirs in NW Ohio for pan fish. I'm not an expert on them but a lot of guys talk about the various "Up Grounds" on this site and that would be a place to look for ideas. Also, the Maumee River has lots of pan fishing action all Summer up and down the river. Nowhere specific, just look for the proper structure etc. that you would look for in any body of water you might shore fish from. Plus, you can wade the river and get on top of fish easier in the river than you can fishing from the shore of a lake, pond or res.


thank you for your time and help


----------



## mchdesandro (Mar 19, 2006)

ress said:


> Best bet would be a pier or break wall. Think orlander park has fish in it.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


yeah but olander is filled with babies lol everytime i fish there i only catch tiny ones lol


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

mchdesandro said:


> can anyone help a fellow out... i know most people are tight lipped about fishing spots but it would be awesome to find a spot for a few perch or a few crappie.....i have no boat so i never get to fish for them cause i have no clue where to get any from shore fishing, so any help would be appreciated....cant do walleye run anymore to being disabled so trying to get on some fish from shore!!!


Cullenpark in point place on summit street holds some perch I've witnessed it but never fished it. Another option is metzgers marsh pier it's off rt.2 at the Bono curve easy access to long concrete pier.


----------



## mchdesandro (Mar 19, 2006)

Matt63 said:


> Cullenpark in point place on summit street holds some perch I've witnessed it but never fished it. Another option is metzgers marsh pier it's off rt.2 at the Bono curve easy access to long concrete pier.


thank you


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

Upgrounds tight line minniows for perch and slips and minnows for crapoie move around u will find fish


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Veterans memorial in fostoria. 
Cast from the boat ramp to your left with a 1/8oz chartreuse jig an twister. Give it a 7-8 count sink and retrieve slowly. If your disabled, this is easily accessible and I promise you will catch saugeye now till June or till the water is above 72 degrees. I go there when I’m up for work. I just park, walk down to the ramp and cast a twister during the day or night. Most times I catch saugeye. Sometimes crappie. Good lake. Wish it was closer


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Guys catch perch off the Cullen Park docks Not sure when it starts up If theyre catching perch in the bay , youll get some off those docks They tightline for them up at Bolles Harbor right where the water comes in from the lake


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

cant say what lake to fish but if you find where a road passes over with rocks going down to the water this is usually a good place to fish minnows below a bobber while casting a small pink or yellow jig with another rod. I usually put my minnow down anywhere from 6' to 12' depending on the fish. the last hour to two hours before dark has been the best for me. right now I would look for shallow water in the back of bays with brush and stick ups with a small jig about 12" to 18" below a small round bobber. cast it out past the cover and reel in slow stopping every couple of feet for a few seconds.
sherman

edit. this is for crappie.


----------

